# M5 Rack & Pinion Conversion



## Philo (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Guys.., have been working on an M5 Rack & Pinion Conversion and having a bit of trouble.., looking for info if anyone can help. 

The e28 M5 is a rear steer setup and most BMW racks are designed for front steer cars, e30, e36, e39, etc... Anyone know of a model that is rear steer and uses a rack & pinion setup. 

I've already looked at the 944 rack, as well as the e39.., both will not work. 

Any ideas ? :dunno:

Appreciate the help. 

Philo.
_________
88M5
1972 2002 RIP


----------

